
On the Moon, Astronaut Pee Will Be a Hot Commodity - umangkeshri
https://www.wired.com/story/on-the-moon-astronaut-pee-will-be-a-hot-commodity/#intcid=recommendations_wired-right-rail-popular_ef652fa6-6d0d-4558-970e-c63186a8bd00_virality-uplift-1
======
simonblack
Throughout most of history, pee has been a very good commercial property.

It wasn't till the mid 1800s that German scientists found a simpler way of
obtaining urea and ammonia than collecting everybody's urine.

